# Is that kid really doing what i think he is?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

is this photoshopped??? all i have to say is wow :shock:










jsut by the way....this was on a for sale add on a website..


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Wow, if that is real, thats a really tolerant horse. It has a strong neck too, lol! :shock:


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

bless that horse. imagine what kind of pressure that's putting on his poll!!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow. Talk about a perfect horse!! I'd buy him in a second... LOL


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

It kinda looks photoshopped to me... look at the way the horse is standing. If he did have that weight pulling down on his neck, he'd have to put his front legs forward more and brace his neck. It doesn't really look like he's doing that so I'd have to suspect its photoshopped.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm amazed that the throat latch is holding the kid. Very tolerant horse and very strong throat latch.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... ya'all are going to think I'm a bad bad bad person... but I used to do that to PIstol... back in the day... when I was a dumb teenie bopper... I don't think I'd be capable anymore... but I used to hang on him like that... I geuss he didn't care... he let me...

although my hands were wrapped around his neck... not holding onto the reigns...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> It kinda looks photoshopped to me... look at the way the horse is standing. If he did have that weight pulling down on his neck, he'd have to put his front legs forward more and brace his neck. It doesn't really look like he's doing that so I'd have to suspect its photoshopped.


i think its photoshopped because i DOUBT the kids holding on to the throat latch. it kinda looks like the kid could have been hanging from monkey bars or something.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

The girl sitting backwards on him is also photoshopped. Look at the feet. They're both on the same side.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this pics too small but your right its either her foot or its her pants...i cant tell.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, is the world really coming to photoshopped horse ads?

I really shouldn't be shocked.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Actually, Gingerrrrr, I think you're right. Just really muddy pants. My bad.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think it's photoshop. Considering 2 pretty big bums sitting on back I can believe in kid resting under the head. Poor, poor horse! I hope his patience will come to the end eventually...!


----------



## horseluvr95 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww poor horse, if that is real...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't believe that's photoshopped. The girl on back has muddy jeans and the kid in front is really hanging from the throatlatch. Stupid parents/guardians...Saint of a horse!!


----------



## Hrt4Dressage (May 24, 2008)

I dont think it's photoshopped. The kid hanging looks to me like he's really hanging from the throat latch, and the girl on the back just has muddy jeans.  

Ive hung from my horse like that a time or 2... he likes to swing his head while Im clipping his ears... sometimes thats just how I end up!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I hope its photoshopped, but I highly doubt it. I'm not seeing any of the typical signs of a photoshopped photo. Even the good ones usually leave some hints. Poor horse.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the horse is being man handled!! lol...


----------



## HorseIsMyPet (Sep 15, 2008)

*Who is enjoying?*

The kids are really enjoying; though I am not sure about poor horse. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That poor horse. Look at his legs, it sure looks like he's holding alot of weight.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i just looked on the ad and it says hes not for sale now but guess what! hes only 2 years old... *faints* :shock:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Do you still have the link to the ad?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> Do you still have the link to the ad?


let me find it...what do you want to do with it? 

http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-219147


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Usually you can tell by lighting - trust me, the light _should_ look like it's coming from the same source. If I remember right, the camera that took the picture had the flash on, so I don't doubt the kid is really hanging from its neck - the kid might not weigh that much.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

:shock: His leg just seems to be pasted there though. Like, how is he even hanging on? You'd think the leg would be over the horse's neck, like wrapped around. If this is real that is horrid. The poor poor horse. Look at how patient he is while those kids treat him like a jungle gym ... :evil:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:evil: All I'm going to say is they should be ashamed of themselves. That poor baby, could lead to all sorts of problems in later life. 

Sorry just had to stick my two penneth in.


----------

